# fstab settings to allow user r/w of ntfs

## deathmetalscottie

ok, my ntfs partitons are mount but I need a way to actually be able to edit or pull of some information from the other disks.  what do I need to set up in fstab?

```

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

UUID=93cf580d-b7ca-4138-86ae-c92bdd2957b4    /boot       reiserfs        defaults,notail,noatime 1 2

UUID=c9e943cc-88ff-48b3-9b8e-27d5f74b7a17     /jfs                              noatime                        0 1

UUID=7d75a99f-ea8f-4d5a-8bd2-09dcc8f96d8c      none        swap          sw                                0 0

UUID=298841c5-cb87-4ec7-b2e9-793cc6e013b3   /Media       ext3           defaults,noatime           0 2

UUID=403CA8E33CA8D566                     /Windows7              ntfs           user,defaults                 0 2

UUID=4EDCFB85DCFB661D                     /Storage                ntfs           user,defaults                 0 2

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

the drives mount but Dolphin will not allow me to look at the files.

----------

## toralf

Try playoing with uid, gid and umask like this :

```
/dev/hda1   /mnt/C    ntfs   noauto,user,noatime,uid=<your user id>,gid=users,umask=0027,rw
```

----------

## Gusar

The ntfs kernel driver has very limited writing ability. It's pretty much useless for that. Use ntfs3g instead.

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, I don't use the kernel driver to write on a ntfs partition. I use ntfs-3g too  :Razz: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> The ntfs kernel driver has very limited writing ability. It's pretty much useless for that. Use ntfs3g instead.

 

++

The kernel driver is useless but for read only purposes.

 *The kernel help wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_NTFS_RW:
> 
> This enables the partial, but safe, write support in the NTFS driver.
> ...

 

----------

## deathmetalscottie

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Try playoing with uid, gid and umask like this :
> 
> ```
> /dev/hda1   /mnt/C    ntfs   noauto,user,noatime,uid=<your user id>,gid=users,umask=0027,rw
> ```
> ...

 

no workey.  played with it for a little bit but didn't work

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> The ntfs kernel driver has very limited writing ability. It's pretty much useless for that. Use ntfs3g instead.

 

how stable is ntfs-3g?  I don't plan on writing to uch to it, mostly need to pull shit off.  I can do it through the shell but a gui is so much easier in trying to determine what files are what.

----------

## Nerevar

Try that:

```
/dev/hda1      /mnt/C      ntfs     noauto,noatime,nodiratime,user,umask=0,nls=utf8 0 0
```

Then mount it as your user (not root).

----------

## Gnomaana

I had same issue.  I changed the line in my fstab to this:

```
/dev/sda2               /mnt/XPDrive    ntfs            noatime,nls=utf8,umask=0222     0 0
```

This fixed issue for me.  Now I can read the drive from my non-root user.  I don't want to write to my ntfs partition so this is for read only.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *deathmetalscottie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> how stable is ntfs-3g?  I don't plan on writing to uch to it, mostly need to pull shit off.  I can do it through the shell but a gui is so much easier in trying to determine what files are what.

 

Very stable. I've used it for years with this machine without one single file error; read or write. If you want to use it, enable the fuse module in the kernel. You can look at one of my kernel seeds for reference.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## i92guboj

I never had a problem with it, though admittedly for me it's rare the occasion when I need to use it. 

In any case, and looking at the kernel driver, it's difficult to do it any worse :p

----------

## deathmetalscottie

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

>  *deathmetalscottie wrote:*   
> 
> how stable is ntfs-3g?  I don't plan on writing to uch to it, mostly need to pull shit off.  I can do it through the shell but a gui is so much easier in trying to determine what files are what. 
> 
> Very stable. I've used it for years with this machine without one single file error; read or write. If you want to use it, enable the fuse module in the kernel. You can look at one of my kernel seeds for reference.
> ...

 

I'm actually using one of your kernel seeds LOL.  but I modified it a little since I pretty much know how to modify a kernel but didn't know what everything did.  I took out fuse, I'll go and load it into the kernel and try it out.  What the hell, I can't boot into Windows anyway case I accidently formatted over the Windows 7 boot loader.

----------

## deathmetalscottie

wow ok so i went to /usr/src/linux, ad it says that ncurses isn't installed, so i reemerged it, did a revdep rebuild, and it dosen't work.  it keeps telling me to install ncurses-devel.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

What tells you to emerge ncurses-devel? I don't have that on any of my systems. Weird.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## deathmetalscottie

nvm, I was try to open menuconfig in user mode rather than root, keep forgetting to put sudo in front of root based commands. Also when I enable fuse, do I need to enable ntfs in the kernel or does the fuse setting work for ntfsg3 by itself?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Enable fuse in the kernel as a module. When ntfs-3g needs it, it will modprobe fuse automatically. Technically speaking, if the kernel is new enough ( >=.28 ), it will automatically load kernel modules. In versions <.28, you can turn automatic module loading on, and get the same effect.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## d2_racing

And with ntfs-3g, you can set the partition so, if you want only to be able to read it, then you can pass the ro option.

----------

